
Space-grade CPUs: How do you send more computing power into space? - throw0101a
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/space-grade-cpus-how-do-you-send-more-computing-power-into-space/
======
branchan
Not mentioned in the article is that NASA has also been experimenting with the
viability of using Nvidia GPUs for space-based applications:

[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&c...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=2ahUKEwiFtNic-
eLlAhXSqlkKHd0-DW0QFjADegQIARAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fntrs.nasa.gov%2Farchive%2Fnasa%2Fcasi.ntrs.nasa.gov%2F20180006906.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1xG5SyAZaTgi540r-VXKyh)

